# Cleaning Bloodworms - Kindly guide me



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I hope all is well and Great !

Today, I got some live bloodworms from a person and just wanted to request for some guidance / advice on how to seperate them from the debris.

I want to seperate the worms completely from the debris and freeze them for future feedings. Kindly guide me on how to do this..

Thanks a lot ! 
Regards and Care 
Kush


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Best info I could find via Google:



> I collect the bloodworms and the debri they live in, with a large net. Empty the net into a bucket with the water they came from. Use a transparent container, only to be able to see how this works, I use a wide mouth gallon glass jar, and place debri and dirty water into the glass jar. Allow all the debri and bloodworms to settle, and place a plastic lid,such as a coffee can plastic lid, on top of the jar This .
> cuts down on the amount of oxygen in the water. After a few minutes, the bloodworms will rise to the surface ,seemngly gasping for surface oxygen.Thats when you quickly slide off the plastic lid, and using a small net that will fit inside the wide mouth glass jar, quckly net out as much bloodworms as you can before they dive back down to the bottom. Replace the plastic lid, wait a few minutes more, and repeat. Very soon you will have netted most of the bloodworms from the jar. Each netted amount should be emptied into a clean water container and then I use a turkey baster to feed them to my fish.
> ***This is also where you can then put them in an ice cube tray/ziplock bag and freeze them in my opinion.***



Hope that is what you were after opcorn: 
D


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

In the US, the common name bloodworm is used for the aquatic "caterpillar" stage of mayflies and relatives. The advice given sounds good for the US animal. But common names differ around the globe and "bloodworm" may be used for some entirely different creature in India. It could be a maggot, an aquatic worm, etc. The advantage of a scientific name is that it identifies only one creature.


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Thanks a lot for the kind replies 

Regards and Care
Kush


----------

